# WCA/Competition Website Errors



## Lucas Garron (Sep 1, 2010)

Every time there's a minor glitch with the WCA site, someone seems to feel compelled to tell the entire world that there's a NEW WR, AMAZING. Then it gets fixed after a few hours.

*If you find an error on the WCA results pages:*

An email to [email protected] is the best and fastest way to report errors. 

*If you find an error on a competition website (or live results):*

Go here, look up the organizer's email, and tell them.



If you feel you need to post on the forum, please post here. Try to make it something like "I just found this amusing error on the WCA site. I've sent an email, and I hope it gets fixed soon."
Any separate threads of this type will get merged.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Sep 1, 2010)

I've got a better idea...email [email protected], and then the people who actually have the power to fix the database can fix it. Posting it here doesn't help anything, unless me or Ron or Tyson or Stefan or Clement find it. Which we probably will eventually, but I notice email faster.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I've got a better idea...email [email protected], and then the people who actually have the power to fix the database can fix it. Posting it here doesn't help anything, unless me or Ron or Tyson or Stefan or Clement find it. Which we probably will eventually, but I notice email faster.



But WCA errors sometimes provide us with great entertainment


----------



## Bryan (Sep 1, 2010)

Can this be expanded to almost anything where it's obvious something's wrong?

"omg! Justin Beiber's signed up for a competition! Do you think it's legit?" - Making this it's own thread, bad. Contacting the competition organizer and letting them know of a fake entry, good.

"what? the competition is running until 5am. should we bring sleeping bags? lol"

"they have 22 rounds of OH? must be koii competition"


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Sep 1, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a better idea...email [email protected], and then the people who actually have the power to fix the database can fix it. Posting it here doesn't help anything, unless me or Ron or Tyson or Stefan or Clement find it. Which we probably will eventually, but I notice email faster.
> ...



In any case, you should email us so that we know there's a problem. I thought the Kirjava thread was a joke thread the first time I saw it, so I ignored it for a while. If you take the time to post a thread, you should also take the time to email us, so that something gets done.

And just remember that "WCA errors" are little mistakes that either me, Bob, Ron, or Tyson made.


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 1, 2010)

Tim,

I've just forwarded the email I sent to you just before Nationals to the results email.

Also posting it here, which you may see first.



> Found these errors while browsing results a month or so back.
> 
> Alania Open 2010: There is only one 2x2 round in the results, and it is marked as the "First Round", so it doesn't show up in the "Winners" tab. I assume that either needs to be changed to the "Final", or there are more rounds missing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 1, 2010)

First post updated to reflect comments and suggestions. Anything else?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Sep 1, 2010)

Evan Liu said:


> Tim,
> 
> I've just forwarded the email I sent to you just before Nationals to the results email.
> 
> ...



Thanks, sorry I got busy after Nationals and haven't been posting results in a while.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 1, 2010)

Aw, too bad, it was cool to collect screenshots of these. Sending to [email protected] is a really good idea, though.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 1, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Aw, too bad, it was cool to collect screenshots of these. Sending to [email protected] is a really good idea, though.


No reason you still can't. Just post them here *and* email.
Or feel free to make a site and collect screenshots.


----------



## maggotcuber (Sep 1, 2010)

*WCA web page problems*

for starters i had no idea where to start this thread. but the problem is that ive been trying to go to http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/ but every time i do i get this:
*Internal Server Error
The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator, or webmaster and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.*​anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Cride5 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yup, I've been getting the same problem, and it seems to be sporadic in nature. I just put it down to updates or *ahem* developers perhaps working on the live system ಠ_ಠ


----------



## maggotcuber (Sep 1, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> Yup, I've been getting the same problem, and it seems to be sporadic in nature. I just put it down to updates or *ahem* developers perhaps working on the live system ಠ_ಠ



its been going on for about 2 weeks though


----------



## David Zemdegs (Sep 28, 2010)

Not a major error but in the Misc section "age vs speed" link. It hasnt been updated for a while....


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 28, 2010)

anthonys pyraminx single is
nr/cr/wr
58/3/11


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 28, 2010)

fazdad said:


> Not a major error but in the Misc section "age vs speed" link. It hasnt been updated for a while....


That's a separate section by Stefan, generated once for fun. He can probably explain more.



vcuber13 said:


> anthonys pyraminx single is
> nr/cr/wr
> 58/3/11


I think this has to do with his change of nationality. Again, probably best confirmed by himself.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 28, 2010)

It seems like a page like "age vs speed" shouldn't have to be updated, but as you said (Lucas), it's to be explained by Stefan.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 28, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> That's a separate section by Stefan, generated once for fun. He can probably explain more.
> 
> 
> I think this has to do with his change of nationality. Again, probably best confirmed by himself.


 
Yeah. I broke the Pyraminx NAR when I was still competing under Belizean Nationality. Since I've switched to representing the USA, I haven't got a solve nearly as fast. So, my continental and world rankings are high, but my national ranking sucks haha.


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Yeah. I broke the Pyraminx NAR when I was still competing under Belizean Nationality. Since I've switched to representing the USA, I haven't got a solve nearly as fast. So, my continental and world rankings are high, but my national ranking sucks haha.


 
So the 58 nr is the 7.94, and the cr and wr is the 3.68?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 28, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> So the 58 nr is the 7.94, and the cr and wr is the 3.68?


 
Yes. You can also see that on the respective ranking pages (that's what the NR/CR/WR on the person page refers to):

*USA: *http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...nId=USA&years=&show=100+Persons&single=Single
*North America: *http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...America&years=&show=100+Persons&single=Single
*World: *http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...America&years=&show=100+Persons&single=Single

Anthony just needs to man up and simply beat that 3.68


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 19, 2011)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/

In a few days if you don't see the error, it's been fixed.


----------



## Ron (Jul 7, 2011)

We finished migrating to a new hosting company. Thanks to Stefan Pochmann for his hard work and support.
I hope the speed and the stability of the website will be much better now.
Sorry for all inconvenience during the migration.


----------



## ardi4nto (Jul 7, 2011)

Ron said:


> We finished migrating to a new hosting company. Thanks to Stefan Pochmann for his hard work and support.
> I hope the speed and the stability of the website will be much better now.
> Sorry for all inconvenience during the migration.



Hi Ron,
I found an error, the spreadsheet (xlsx) generator for competition which use WCA registration system still doesn't work.

Ardianto.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 7, 2011)

ardi4nto said:


> Hi Ron,
> I found an error, the spreadsheet (xlsx) generator for competition which use WCA registration system still doesn't work.
> 
> Ardianto.


 
Please try again and let us know whether it works.


----------



## ardi4nto (Jul 7, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Please try again and let us know whether it works.


 
It works perfectly now,
Thank you Stefan!

-Ardianto


----------



## Stefan (Jul 7, 2011)

ardi4nto said:


> It works perfectly now,
> Thank you Stefan!
> 
> -Ardianto


 
Thank Clement, he built this whole part. All I did now was find the problem and then out-comment one line that was a fix for the old host (which is unnecessary on the new host and broke the perfectly good system there


----------



## tim (Jul 12, 2011)

Danish Special 2011 takes actually place in Denmark not in France.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 12, 2011)

tim said:


> Danish Special 2011 takes actually place in Denmark not in France.


 
Maybe being in France is why it's "Special".


----------



## Henrik (Jul 12, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Maybe being in France is why it's "Special".


 
Nope, its special because Odder is the organizer.

Location is here.


----------



## TMOY (Jul 13, 2011)

loool, I see what happened. The name "Lille Sverige Vej" got misinterpreted as the name of the city, and that's why according to the map the comp is supposed to happen in the French city of Lille...


----------



## tim (Jul 13, 2011)

TMOY said:


> loool, I see what happened. The name "Lille Sverige Vej" got misinterpreted as the name of the city, and that's why according to the map the comp is supposed to happen in the French city of Lille...


 






SCNR! 

See you at Czech Open.


----------



## irontwig (Jul 13, 2011)

Just in case someone's wondering "Lille Sverige Vej" means "Little Sweden Road".


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 20, 2011)

Scroll to 5x5 results

The 1:05 looks wrong. Possibly the 0 and 5 have been transposed?


----------



## caartey (Dec 20, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> Scroll to 5x5 results
> 
> The 1:05 looks wrong. Possibly the 0 and 5 have been transposed?


 
Dude that can be correct...

the result is based on averages...

also if he gets a complete LL skip or something like that 

even the 0.69 2x2 WR was set with one such lucky scramble


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 20, 2011)

People who average 1:47 don't tend to get 1:05 singles.


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Dec 20, 2011)

All others solves could also be failed, but it's weird..


----------



## qqwref (Dec 20, 2011)

It definitely looks like an error. And if your LL on the 5x5 takes 45 seconds, you're doing something very wrong...


----------



## Kian (Dec 20, 2011)

caartey said:


> Dude that can be correct...
> 
> the result is based on averages...
> 
> ...



Yeah maybe he got a L4E and 3x3 skip. That's probably what happened.


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 19, 2012)

Cornelius Dieckmann's 41.66 official average, should really be a 41.53 average and the first solve should be 40.38, not 40.81, as can be seen in the video

I posted this already in the video thread, but nothing has happened so I'm assuming nobody who can change it has seen my post. (I probably should have posted here in the first place)


----------



## Stefan (Feb 19, 2012)

Tao Yu said:


> Cornelius Dieckmann's 41.66 official average, should really be a 41.53 average and the first solve should be 40.38, not 40.81, as can be seen in the video
> 
> I posted this already in the video thread, but nothing has happened so I'm assuming nobody who can change it has seen my post. (I probably should have posted here in the first place)


 
Please read the first post of this thread.


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Feb 20, 2012)

Lol multiblind results at Norwegian Championship.
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=NorwegianChampionship2012&allResults=1#333mbf


----------



## qqwref (Feb 20, 2012)

Hahahaha, that's amazing. I love it.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Feb 20, 2012)

Can somebody fix this HUGE error I found this in the WCA website statistics page. I'm pretty sure I'm not 110 years old.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Feb 21, 2012)

TheAwesomeAlex said:


> Can somebody fix this HUGE error I found this in the WCA website statistics page. I'm pretty sure I'm not 110 years old.


 
Please see the first post on this thread. Mistakes like this should be emailed to the results team so that we see them. I don't check this thread regularly.

When you registered online for Hackley Summer 2011, you listed your date of birth as 6/22/1901. MIT Spring was the first time you competed in anything besides 2x2, so that's why you weren't listed in the oldest competitors list before then. I've fixed this.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Feb 23, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Please see the first post on this thread. Mistakes like this should be emailed to the results team so that we see them. I don't check this thread regularly.
> 
> When you registered online for Hackley Summer 2011, you listed your date of birth as 6/22/1901. MIT Spring was the first time you competed in anything besides 2x2, so that's why you weren't listed in the oldest competitors list before then. I've fixed this.


 Sorry about not emailing instead of posting this error, anyway thanks for fixing this so I don't have to worry about people asking if I'm really 110


----------



## Bob (Mar 6, 2012)

TheAwesomeAlex said:


> Sorry about not emailing instead of posting this error, anyway thanks for fixing this so I don't have to worry about people asking if I'm really 110


 
I can't imagine many people were REALLY wondering that.


----------



## 17wmiller (Mar 30, 2012)

There's a problem with the KOII competition pages now, and it's all confusing.


----------



## Bob (Mar 30, 2012)

17wmiller said:


> There's a problem with the KOII competition pages now, and it's all confusing.


 
That goes for all CubingUSA subdomains. We're working on it.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 30, 2012)

17wmiller said:


> There's a problem with the KOII competition pages now, and it's all confusing.


 
Bryan fixed it. Thanks, Bryan!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 8, 2013)

So it looks like results/competitions/persons went down?
Basically everything relying on the database?

Is this a major problem, or has something just gone down temporarily?


----------



## janelle (Aug 8, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> So it looks like results/competitions/persons went down?
> Basically everything relying on the database?
> 
> Is this a major problem, or has something just gone down temporarily?





> Site under maintenance
> www.worldcubeassociation.org is currently undergoing a maintenance. We should be back shortly. Thank you for your patience.



Temporarily.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 8, 2013)

janelle said:


> Temporarily.



Ah it's back now.


Oh, I totally missed that message. oops >_>
My bad guys.

EDIT: actually, on a related point. Why is there still a DoB column on the competitor page if that information can't be public anymore? It just seems a bit arbitrary to leave it there unless they're coming back any time soon.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 8, 2013)

We're moving servers. As the DNS entries propagate, everyone should be able to use the site like normal again.



MaeLSTRoM said:


> EDIT: actually, on a related point. Why is there still a DoB column on the competitor page if that information can't be public anymore? It just seems a bit arbitrary to leave it there unless they're coming back any time soon.



Yeah, that still bothers me. I'm going to make a note to remove that column.


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 11, 2013)

Is the homepage of the WCA normal? For me at least, it's just showing a small directory.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 11, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> Is the homepage of the WCA normal? For me at least, it's just showing a small directory.



What URL?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 11, 2013)

I was having a similar problem last night.
Browser was pointed to worldcubeassociation.org
No http://, https:// or www.

Now, I can't seem to get it back to the 'directory' state.


----------



## cubizh (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm getting some "Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 94371840 bytes exhausted" doing some rankings searches with a lot of results.


----------



## ardi4nto (Aug 11, 2013)

Stefan said:


> What URL?



http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/

It just shows this:

```
Index of /

      Name                    Last modified      Size  Description
      favicon.gif             10-Aug-2013 19:17    0   
      favicon.ico             10-Aug-2013 19:17    0
```


----------



## Goosly (Feb 21, 2014)

Couldn't find a thread for suggestions, so I guess I'll post it here:

When I click on 333bf at the top of the table with competitors for a future competition (example page), the page orders competitors by average. That used to be single and I don't understand why it changed. Please order it by single again. Thanks.


----------



## dbax0999 (Feb 21, 2014)

It makes more sense to show average for a psych sheet. That gives a much better representation of speed for any sort of seeding. Although it is too bad that people who have official singles but not averages don't get to be seeded.


----------



## Goosly (Feb 21, 2014)

dbax0999 said:


> It makes more sense to show average for a psych sheet. That gives a much better representation of speed for any sort of seeding.



For standard speedcubing events, yes. For bld, no.
Most people don't have an average and most people that do have an average don't have an average that represents their current speed. So no, it does not make any sense.


----------



## Pro94 (Feb 21, 2014)

dbax0999 said:


> It makes more sense to show average for a psych sheet. That gives a much better representation of speed for any sort of seeding. Although it is too bad that people who have official singles but not averages don't get to be seeded.



I think it makes more sense singles: 3x3 BLD format is still best of x, you win the event with the single time not with the average.


----------



## Geert (Feb 25, 2014)

Goosly said:


> Couldn't find a thread for suggestions, so I guess I'll post it here:
> 
> When I click on 333bf at the top of the table with competitors for a future competition (example page), the page orders competitors by average. That used to be single and I don't understand why it changed. Please order it by single again. Thanks.



This needs to change back to what is was before, I use these tables to calculate my schedules, the average shown for 3bld is not accurate for this.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 25, 2014)

Nobody cares about 3bld average ranking. Barely anyone has anything vaguely representative of themselves. It should vanish completely


----------



## Stefan (Feb 26, 2014)

The psych sheets now show both single and average, sorted by single unless the database knows results of the event with 'average' or 'mean-of-3' format (currently 333bf is sorted by average because one competition used 'mean-of-3' for it, but I think it's an error and will be fixed).


----------



## mycube (Mar 11, 2014)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=PolishOpen2014&allResults=1#333mbf
3 times wrong times for multi (Maskow, Istvan and Bartosz)
I think the error was already made in cubecomps
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=399&cat=19&rnd=1

The results are in seconds instead of minutes


----------



## TMOY (Mar 11, 2014)

Are you sure it is an error ? I'm certain Maskow is actually good enough to do a 37-cube multi in less than a minute 

Seriously, yes, this is a pretty common error, I've already seen it happen a lot of times.


----------



## cubernya (Mar 11, 2014)

mycube said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=PolishOpen2014&allResults=1#333mbf
> 3 times wrong times for multi (Maskow, Istvan and Bartosz)
> I think the error was already made in cubecomps
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=399&cat=19&rnd=1
> ...



Welcome to Proland (and Hungary). Kidding, it is actually somewhat common


----------



## newtonbase (May 31, 2014)

Anyone else having trouble accessing the WCA website using Chrome? I'm getting security messages.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 31, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> Anyone else having trouble accessing the WCA website using Chrome? I'm getting security messages.



no


----------



## Blake4512 (May 31, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> Anyone else having trouble accessing the WCA website using Chrome? I'm getting security messages.



That happened to me on my phone. It works fine on my laptop, though.


----------



## newtonbase (May 31, 2014)

It's my phone I'm having trouble with. It's the same on WiFi as on 3G.


----------



## Tim Major (May 31, 2014)

Yep, on my phone chrome for the last few days, about a potential security breach


----------



## Future Cuber (May 31, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> Anyone else having trouble accessing the WCA website using Chrome? I'm getting security messages.



Nope


----------



## Coolster01 (May 31, 2014)

Blake4512 said:


> That happened to me on my phone. It works fine on my laptop, though.



Sameeeee


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 31, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> Anyone else having trouble accessing the WCA website using Chrome? I'm getting security messages.



We accidentally had the wrong certificate a few days ago. This shouldn't have lasted more than 10 minutes, but some people are getting lingering effects.

Try refreshing all the caches you can.


----------



## newtonbase (May 31, 2014)

Lucas Garron said:


> Try refreshing all the caches you can.



That has worked. Thanks.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 5, 2014)

Me and others are having issues loading my WCA profile. The first table (details) will load but not the rest.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011WALL02


----------



## Stefan (Sep 5, 2014)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Me and others are having issues loading my WCA profile. The first table (details) will load but not the rest.
> 
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011WALL02



Don't know what happened, but I cleared the cache and it's alright again.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 5, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Don't know what happened, but I cleared the cache and it's alright again.



Yep, It's working fine now. Thanks!


----------



## giorgi (Sep 12, 2014)

why is WCA website design changed and why there is kind of not filled spaces on sides and down on PC ? I've checked my phone and it is same design but no errors I think WCA should fix PC WCA website


----------



## VenomCubing (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm having trouble creating an account. the site says that my email has been used to create a wca account, so it won't let me create one. So i tried just signing in, and it said that my wca ID doesn't have an account yet. Any help?


----------



## AlphaSheep (Feb 23, 2018)

VenomCubing said:


> I'm having trouble creating an account. the site says that my email has been used to create a wca account, so it won't let me create one. So i tried just signing in, and it said that my wca ID doesn't have an account yet. Any help?


It sounds like you already have an account (which is very likely if you've got an ID - you likely used the account to register for your first competition), but the WCA ID doesn't get linked automatically. Try signing in with your email address instead of the WCA ID. Once you've signed in, you'll be able to link the WCA ID to your account.


----------



## VenomCubing (Feb 23, 2018)

thanks! now I just need to wait for a delegate to confirm me.


----------

